# I got new shoes....well my car did!



## Deathbot-b5 (Sep 19, 2006)

Here it is


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: I got new shoes....well my car did! (Deathbot-b5)*

Dam, not too shabby..... I need new shoes for the C5 pretty quick, but in the mean time I just buggered a rim on my rado.







So now I need to replace this!








Specs and how much might I ask? I need some rims for the A6 that are stroooong!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: I got new shoes....well my car did! (Deathbot-b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deathbot-b5* »_









Very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Specs?


----------



## Deathbot-b5 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: I got new shoes....well my car did! (Deathbot-b5)*

The wheels are 18/8.5
the tires are 235/40/18
I would have went with 19s but the roads out here are a little crappy due to light rail and the rest of phoenix construction....or should i say destruction. The car is just a 2.8Q but its great for me.


----------



## boosted_A6 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: I got new shoes....well my car did! (Deathbot-b5)*

hey bro car looks good! were you at in phoenix? tring to get some audi guys together.


----------

